# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Turshite

## mary-anne

Do me interesonte si behen turshite...
m.a .

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## ASupremeIllyria

me te pyetur shkon deri ne Stamboll

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## Larsus

the basics for turshite: 

specat (mudesishte te kuqe dhe mishtore)/domatet (jeshile fare dhe te forta)/patllixhanet (te vegjel) apo lakren 

sipas llojit, i ndan me dysh/katersh dhe i fut ne nje kavanoz/ene te mbyllur me kapak, te zhytyra ne uje me kripe. Mundesisht vendosu nje pjate qelqi mbi to qe te jene ghithe kohes te mbuluara..sipas vendit ku je (nxehtesise) rrine atje per dy-tre jave ose dhe me teper ne nje vend me hije, larg diellit se te prishen. 

per rezultate me te mira dhe me te shijshme, u hedh vaj ulliri, hudhra te prera imet, ereza, dhe pak uthull sipas rastit, sidomos patllixhanet e mbushur me pak speca ne vaj ulliri behen shume te shijshem.

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## mary-anne

Me ka marre shume malli per turshi  :i ngrysur: 
m-a

----------


## elda

Mos me keto turshite se me ka vajtur mendja keq...apo sjam edhe shtatzane  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## White_Angel

*Turshite!

Per te pergatitut turshite perdoret fuci druri , ene balte ose qelqi. Ena duhet te lahet mire dhe te pervelohet me uje te valuar.*


Laker Turshi!


Me pare pergatitet shellira: Per 10 litra uje 2 1/2 filxhane caji me kripe. Zihet dhe lihet te qendroje 12 ore. Zgjidhen lakra te ngjeshura te bardha, u hiqen gjethet jeshile , kocani i tepert , lihen te tera ose ndahen per gjysme. Ne fuci druri , balte ose qelqi shrtihen gjethet e lakres te ngjeshura njera pas tjetres, hidhen gjethe selinoje e koper , dhe siper gjethe lakre. Vihet nje kapak prej derrase me nje peshe te rende ( gur te paster) , pastaj hidhet shellire dhe uthull ose me mire pak acid acetik. Mbulohet siper me nape te paster , lidhet gryka e enes dhe lihet 8-10 dite. Here pas here i hiqet cipa qe i krijohet ne siperfaqe dhe pas 10-12 ditesh i kullohet lengu nje dite po dhe nje dite jo dhe i hidhet persei siper. Shelira siper lakres duhet te jete rreth 10 cm. Lakra eshte gati pas 20 ditesh dhe ruhet ne vende te fresketa. 


Per 10kg laker duhen:
Kripe 2 1/2 filxhane caji , uje 10 litra , selino 4-5 gjethe , koper , uthull 4 gota ose acid acetik 1/2 gote.



*Laker turshi e grire.*

Lakra pastrohet nga gjethet e jashtme , ndahet pergjysme dhe pritet ne rripa. Merret mundesisht ene druri dhe ne pamundesi ene qelqi dhe vihet lakra. Sipas deshires  mund t'i hedhim edhe panxhar ose karrota te prea ne fije. I veme nje peshe siper (gur) dhe hedhim sheliren e pergatitur. E leme ne vend te fresket . Pas 10-15 ditesh lakra eshte gati.



Per 5kg laker duhen:
kripe 1 filxhan caji, uje 7-8 gota 




****

----------


## White_Angel

Kastraveca turshi.


Per turshi perdoren kastraveca te vegjel me lekure te holle, mundesisht te nje madhesie dhe te fresket. Me pare pergatitet shellira dhe lihet te ftohet. Ne qyp ose ene  qelqi shtrohen gjethe dushku ose vishnje e koper dhe vendosen kastravecat  e lare vertikalisht. Pas cdo shtrese vihen gjethe vishnje ose koper. Mbulohen me kapak druri qe te futet brenda enes , siper i vihet nje gur, i hidhet uthulla ose acid acetik dhe shellira , e cila duhet te mbuloje kastravecat dhe ena duhet te lihet 10-15 cm bosh. Mbulohet me nape te paster dhe vendoset ne vend te fresket. Turshia eshte gati pas 30-40 ditesh. Sipas deshires , gjate pergatitjes , turshise mund t'i hidhet rigon , hudhra etj.


Per 10 kg kastraveca duhen:

Uje 5 lt, kripe 2 filxhane caji , selino , koper disa fije , uthull 4 gota uji ose acid acetik 1/2 gote uji.




Domate turshi.

Pergatitet me pare shellira dhe lihet te ftohet. Domatet merren jeshile ose te verdha. Ne fundin e enes vihen gjethe dushku, koper ose selino. Domatet vihen te ngjeshura njera pas tjeters. Ne cdo 4-5 rreshta hidhet koper ose selino , vihet peshe , hidhet shellira , lidhet siper me naper ose vihet ne vend te fresket. Here pas here tundet ena qe te  ulen domatet. Turshia eshte gati pas 25-30 ditesh.


Per 10 kg kastraveca duhen:
Kripe 2 filxhane caji, uje 5 lt, koper disa fije , uthull mund t'i hidhet ose jo sipas deshires.



_Shenim: Po ne kete menyre pergatiten edhe specat turshi._

----------

bsdev (03-03-2017)

----------


## White_Angel

Domate ne marinade.


Pergatitet me pare marinada: Per kete zihen uthull e holuar me uje , kripe , piper dhe ereza dhe lihet te ftohet. Domatet e lara vihen ne nje ene , u vihet peshe persiper dhe hidhet marinada. Ena lihet ne vend te fresket duke e mbuluar me nape te paster.
 Pas 2-3 ditesh uthulla merr ngjyre te turbullt , atehere derdhet ne tenxhere , valohet dhe lihet te ftohet. Me pas hidhet perseri mbi domatet per te ruajtur ngjyren. Po keshtu pergatiten edhe per kastravecat vetem se pervelohen me uje te valuar dhe shperlahen menjehere me uje te ftohet. Pervec marinades atyre u hidhet edhe koper , rigon e hudhra.


Per 2kg domate duhen:

Uthull e forte 2 gota uji, sheqer 3 luge gjelle, kripe 1 luge gjelle plot , piper , pak kanelle, karafil ,d dafine 2-3 gjethe.




Speca turshi me gjize.

Zgjidhen specat e llojit me tul per mbushje , lahen , priten tek bishti  ne forme kapaku , u hiqen farat dhe lihen ne nje ane. Gjiza sipas deshires perzihet ose jo me speca djeges te grire holle. Mbushen specat dhe vihen ne nje ene te posacme balte ose qelqi , te rreshtuara shtrenguar me nj-tj. Pastaj ngjishen lehte me dore . Pas cdo shtrese specash te mbushur , mund te vihet nje shtrese e holle me gjize. Per lehtesi specat edhe mund te mos mbushen , ne kete rast vihet nje shtrese speca , nje shtrese gjize. Siper u vihet kapaku , nje gur dhe mbulohen ne vend te fresket.



_Shenim: Kesaj turshie mund te mos i hidhet shellire , kjo varet nga trashesia e gjizes._

----------


## busavata

..........................

----------

